# Suns, Blazers, Nets trade idea!



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Okay, how about something like this......

Portland trades: 

PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
SF Qyntel Woods (3.6 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 10.8 minutes) 

Portland receives: 

C Alonzo Mourning (8.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
SF Shawn Marion (19.0 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 2.7 apg in 40.7 minutes)  


New Jersey trades: 

SG Kerry Kittles (13.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 2.5 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
C Alonzo Mourning (8.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 

New Jersey receives: 

PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 85 games) 
SF Qyntel Woods (3.6 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 62 games) 


Phoenix trades: 

SF Shawn Marion (19.0 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 2.7 apg in 40.7 minutes) 

Phoenix receives: 

SG Kerry Kittles (13.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 2.5 apg in 82 games) 
PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 72 games) 


*TRADE ACCEPTED*

Due to Portland, New Jersey, and Phoenix being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Portland, New Jersey, and Phoenix had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

Would you do this as a Sun fan? News out on the street is that Q Richardson is coming to town and that Marion would be the next player out of town. Does it make sense to do this trade?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

The Suns would be getting ripped, I'd rather keep Marion then get Kittles and Williams.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i agree. If u dont want to do the NJ deal of SAR for Kittles/A Will, why would the Suns do it with a better player in Marion


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

Kittles and Williams for Marion; that's just laughable. Almost as bad as the Lakers dealing Shaq.

Actually, after thinking about it for a minute, if Kittles and Williams are both in the last year of their deals, it might not be as bad a deal as I had thought. Getting Marion's max contract off the books after next season wouldn't be the worst thing, though that deal definately wouldn't send the best message to the fans as far as the Suns competing next season goes.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

It is a salary dump from the Suns perspective.

In any case, I'm not quite sure why Portland wants Marion unless they are also doing a sign and trade with Miles.

Actually, I think Portand will sit on the SAR contract until mid season and trade him to someone who needs an expiring contract like they did with Wallace.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

If Suns get Q, this trade makes sense financially. But I think the Suns may be able to get better offers somewhere.


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

Compared to what we could actually get for Marion we are getting raped in the butt with this trade. If we want to be contenders this year that is.


----------

